# hello



## plumbz (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to take the illinois state exam, and I need some help with the drawing any tips, or examples I could get would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you talking about isometric drawings?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes,This is what he's looking for..... but like i mention in his intro, he should go talk to the guys that prepare him and others for the state exam


http://www.illinoisplumbingconsultants.com/


----------



## plumbz (Jan 28, 2011)

I shouldn't have to pay 600 for a half of a day worth of studying! Especially when there is no work to regain that money. If someone needed my help to pass a test, I would give him or her some. Especially between professionals. I am scheduled to take my master's in the summer, and iapmo in the fall. Just looking for some tips on the one line schematic drawing for illinois. thanks


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

If you have that big of a gripe about that class being so expensive, don't take it. Maybe you'll see the value in it once you have to retake your exam


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Your journeyman or trade school didnt teach you how to read isometrics:blink:


----------



## plumbz (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not isometrics, it is a one line drawing. The questions that I have is it a concrete or wood building, can I add fixtures to the drawing or can I take some away. Do I need to put fire stops at each floor penetration (comercial application). These are some of the things I need to know, but it doesn't say in the directions.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

plumbz said:


> It's not isometrics, it is a one line drawing. The questions that I have is it a concrete or wood building, can I add fixtures to the drawing or can I take some away. Do I need to put fire stops at each floor penetration (comercial application). These are some of the things I need to know, but it doesn't say in the directions.


When the instructions say to draw the pipe, does common sense tell you not to add or take away fixtures?

Do the instructions say. Draw firestops?

wood or concrete doesn't matter. 

DRAW THE PIPE AND FITTINGS.


----------

